# 2005 23Rs For Sale



## TN Campers (Jan 31, 2005)

Our family wants to upgrade our camper to something a little larger, so we're selling our 2005 23RS. We camped in it the last week of March 2010, and everything works well. We are the original owners and have taken good care of the camper. Mods include a welded 2" receiver on the rear for a bicycle rack, Maxx air vents, quickie-flush on the black tank, and I added a compartment in the storage compartment for the rear slide supports.

Some more details available at http://knoxville.craigslist.org/rvs/1686108058.html The asking price in the craigslist ad is $11,900 to leave a little negotiating room, but I'd let it go for $11,500 and will throw in my Reese dual-cam sway / weight distributing hitch. Camper is located in Knoxville (east TN).


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Looks like you need to remove the last . after html in your link as the link as provided comes back bad. Good luck on the sale, what are your upgrade plans?


----------



## TN Campers (Jan 31, 2005)

H2oSprayer said:


> Looks like you need to remove the last . after html in your link as the link as provided comes back bad. Good luck on the sale, what are your upgrade plans?


Thanks for the tip...I didn't try the link after posting. It should be good now.

Right now we're seriously considering a 270BH. I like the extra slide on the 300BH, but it's another 700 lbs of towing weight, which would put it over our Suburban's rated capacity. Not to mention the extra 2ft of length.


----------



## TN Campers (Jan 31, 2005)

Price reduced to $11,200 for Outbackers.com visitors. New craigslist posting -

http://knoxville.craigslist.org/rvs/1696496363.html


----------



## TN Campers (Jan 31, 2005)

Camper's still available at the lowest price I've seen on craigslist for this year and model. Camper's in great shape and very clean as well.


----------

